# Drunk Raccoon



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It made me laugh!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, how'd you get a video of me on Sunday morning ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It was the mask....Tom, you need to remove your costume before coming home from those bars.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps in a drunken stupor he had the mask tattooed on and the non masked face is really the costume. You never know !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure which ones better!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's why my face hurt so much !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah but it looks better for it Tom!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was glad to see you were not behind the wheel Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't remember....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best way to be!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a raccoon with canine distemper, sadly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I think we all thought that...it is sad


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A little too much anti-freeze.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Will anti freeze cause those results ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its got alcohol in it Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought they contained Glycohol which I guess is a form of alcohol but poisen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ethylene-Glycol.... and a few other choice ingredients, most of which are poison. One lick can kill them, and it is usually a slow death as it shuts down the kidneys and liver I believe.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ethylene-Glycol.... and a few other choice ingredients, most of which are poison. One lick can kill them, and it is usually a slow death as it shuts down the kidneys and liver I believe.


 If you read the MSDS on it, you actually go through an alcohol induced period like being drunk, then things start shutting down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I worked for a major restaurant chain who used it to keep ice from forming on their freezer walls. till I informed them as to how dangerous it can be.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We use to mix Pepsi and Golden Malarin. They would drink it and go about 2 feet. Drop dead in their tracks. They use to infest my Grandpa's barn when I was young and that was the only way to get rid of them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yep, I worked for a major restaurant chain who used it to keep ice from forming on their freezer walls. till I informed them as to how dangerous it can be.


And they were wondering why they were loosing customers.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> We use to mix Pepsi and Golden Malarin. They would drink it and go about 2 feet. Drop dead in their tracks. They use to infest my Grandpa's barn when I was young and that was the only way to get rid of them.


Now I am guessing this was a few years ago....when hide were worth what....45 dollars ? Tom tom tom...did you miss the boat ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's what we used to use in electronic security to keep our temp probes functioning in the walk in coolers. We would fill up a medicine bottle full and mount it to the wall with a conduit strap and then drop our temp probe down inside.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> Now I am guessing this was a few years ago....when hide were worth what....45 dollars ? Tom tom tom...did you miss the boat ?


 That was when I was too young to know any better. Grandpa's chickens and ducks were worth more to him. And yes I did miss the boat on many things. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I did too Tom. The good ol days were kinda GREAT...and Grandpa loved us


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they were... but these days are pretty good too. Now the shoe is on the other foot and I am the Grandpa dishing out the love,


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Give em large portions Don !

And tell em there is more where that came from.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, I do, they know I'm full of it.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thats a great video! Thanks for shairing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope it was drunk as I feel sorry otherwise!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You know Matt...it is shame either way. Critters need not be tormented.

But then again....I was the one throwing chickens out of the hay door helping them learn to fly......my aunt could not figure out why they stopped laying ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm.....chickens aren't really critters though Brian!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> You know Matt...it is shame either way. Critters need not be tormented.
> 
> But then again....I was the one throwing chickens out of the hay door helping them learn to fly......my aunt could not figure out why they stopped laying ??


 Reminds of a scene from the movie VHF when the guy was trying to teach poodles how to fly. He had a whole pile of them laying outside his window. LOL Priceless


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Flying poodles, what was wrong with that guy ??? Did he not know they needed to be wearing helmets.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They're poodles ... what would the helmet protect ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And chickens are land carp.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shh...do not tell my aunt she would tan your hide.

As for the poodles ... I have to see that movie Tom made referance to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's from the 80's and stars Weird Al Yankovik and Kramer from Seinfeld. It's called VHF.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I remember the title.


----------

